# Channel 54 now live in Tyler-Longview TX



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

KCEB-TV Channel 54 is now on the air in Tyler-Longview. They are currently simulcasting UPN 58/48. The three channels are now id'ing as UPN 58-54-48 KLPN-KCEB-KTPN.

Since KCEB is full power, they can now request must carry from Dish and be carried in the LIL package.

Later,
---
Greg S. Branch


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, they can ask for must carry, but they still have to provide a "good quality" signal to the POP. If they don't Dish still doesn't have to carry them.

See ya
Tony


----------

